# Star Trek: Strange New Worlds - Erstes Bild mit Enterprise veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds - Erstes Bild mit Enterprise veröffentlicht*

					Schon in knapp drei Monaten startet die neue Star-Trek-Serie Strange New Worlds in den USA. Nun wurde ein erstes Bild zu der Serie veröffentlicht. Auf dem Poster ist Christopher Pike zu sehen, der in der Wüste auf einem Pferd sitzt und zur USS Enterprise hinaufschaut.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds - Erstes Bild mit Enterprise veröffentlicht*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Februar 2022)

Nett.
Ich glaube die Serie kann nur besser werden als Discovery, noch mehr Gefühlsdiskussionen und Hobbypsychologie geht ja kaum noch.


----------



## da_exe (3. Februar 2022)

Bin zufällig über Star Trek Prodigy von Nickelodeon gestolpert. Allerdings nur erst auf Englisch, aber halb so wild. Für ne animierte Serie echt witzig, auch wenn man das Zielpublikum merkt.
Wenn Strange New Worlds wie Discovery zuletzt wird, hab ich da keine grosse Hoffnung auf was richtig Gutes.


----------



## sfc (3. Februar 2022)

Eine weitere Kurtzman-Show, entsprechend gering sind meine Erwartungen. Generell ist es ja schon mal bescheuert, Figuren wie Uhura oder Chapel Vorgeschichten anzudichten, die in der Originalserie dann "ignoriert" werden. Selbst einen Nachfahren Khans haben die an Bord. Komisch, dass sich Spock bei der späteren, ihn doch sehr überraschenden Begegnung mit Khan nicht mehr daran erinnert. Aber man erinnert sich ja auch nicht an den Sporenantrieb, seine Schwester oder diesen komischen Allmachtssuperheldenanzug. Mich wundert es nicht, dass der Kurtzman-Müll mittlerweile bei Schundanbietern wie Pluto TV und RTL 2 läuft.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2022)

Eine Sache muss man, ungeachtet aller sonstigen Bedenken zur Serie, hier aber mal den ersten Eindrücken auf dem Bild von der Brücke zugute halten.
Die Brücke sieht genauso aus wie ich mir die alte Brücke aus der Kirk-Originalserie in zeitgemäß vorstellen würde.

Da hat es wirklich mal wer geschafft das sie ausreichend Weidererkennungswert zur Originalserie bietet und dabei sehr gut die Elemente der 60-70er Jahre mit heutigen Designs verbindet (anders als z.B. in den letzten Jar Jar Abrams [Binks] Star Trek Filmen).


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2022)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Auf dem Poster ist Christopher Pike zu sehen, der in der Wüste auf einem Pferd sitzt und zur USS Enterprise hinaufschaut.


Was für einen seltsame, neue Welt!

Glauben wir mal, daß das der Captain ist, der auf dem Pferd sitzt.
Aber er ist weder in der Wüste (besteht hauptsächlich aus Steinen und Sand *ohne *Vegetation), noch schaut er die Enterprise an.

Er sieht wohl eher auf den 1. Mond, der ein paar Meter hinter der Enterprise steht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erste Enterprise ist das auch nicht, die hat er ja zerstürzt.

Hier die angekratzte bei dem Treffen mit den Klingonen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Direkt aus dem Internet rausgeschnitten und die Sterne auf Normaldichte reduziert.
Schaut mal auf die Sternenanordnung: es gibt *nur *Doppelsterne. 
-------------------------------------------------

Und die Manöveriertriebwerke der Enterprise auf dem Planeten laufen scheinbar auch nicht, sie würde auf den Planeten stürzen.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (3. Februar 2022)

Kann nur besser werden ..


----------



## AyC (3. Februar 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Kann nur besser werden ..



Finde die beiden aktuellen Star Trek Serien gar nicht so schlecht, aber sie sind eben "anders". Denke vom Grundgedanken könnte Star Trek Strange New World gut reinpassen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine Sache muss man, ungeachtet aller sonstigen Bedenken zur Serie, hier aber mal den ersten Eindrücken auf dem Bild von der Brücke zugute halten.
> Die Brücke sieht genauso aus wie ich mir die alte Brücke aus der Kirk-Originalserie in zeitgemäß vorstellen würde.


Na ja, den Stuhl von Kirk sieht man nicht von oben.
Der sollte so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laut Technischem Handbuch.

Spocks Arbeitsplatz sieht ganz anders aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						U.S.S. Enterprise Technisches Handbuch | Heel Verlag
					

Technisches Handbuch der U.S.S. Enterprise. Archers NX-01 - Kirks NCC-1701 - Picards NCC-1701-E. Inkl Geschichte der jeweiligen Crew. Jetzt Portofrei bestellen!




					www.heel-verlag.de
				




Die Blaulastigkeit fehlt völlig, da dominiert edles Schwarz.

Die Zustandsanzeigen an den zusätzlich dazwsichenmontierten Bildschirmen waren meiner Meinung nach gelb und nicht blau.

Miss Uhura sitzt am falschen Platz, wenn sie das sein soll im Vordergrund und der Ohrstöpsel feht auch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber er ist weder in der Wüste (besteht hauptsächlich aus Steinen und Sand *ohne *Vegetation), noch schaut er die Enterprise an.



Du warst noch nie in einer Wüste die als Felsenwüste bezeichnet oder auch Hammada genannt wird ... wa? Das es in Wüsten nur ohne Vegetation gibt ist auch ein Irrtum, denn dort gibt es durchaus spärliche Flora
(Oasen schon mal gehört?). Ob er nicht doch mit den Augen nach oben schielt ... es ist von hinten nun wirklich schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (3. Februar 2022)

AyC schrieb:


> Finde die beiden aktuellen Star Trek Serien gar nicht so schlecht, aber sie sind eben "anders". Denke vom Grundgedanken könnte Star Trek Strange New World gut reinpassen.


Naja Prodegy ist für mich Content Müll für'n Kinder-Kanal

Picard ist eigen.. hat seine Momente aber vieles läuft auch hier falsch.

Und Discovery ist n Thema für sich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du warst noch nie in einer Wüste die als Felsenwüste bezeichnet oder auch Hammada genannt wird ... wa?


Nö, ich war schon mal in der Brandenburg in der Panzer-Wüste bei Lieberose, da wächst weniger.
Oder in Annaburg.
Oder Mücka.
Oder Colbitz.

Colbitz heißt zwar Heide, ist aber derartig von den Ketten zermahlen. daß da nicht mal Heide wächst.
An den rändern und auf einigen unbefahrenen Flecken stehen da auch noch Bäume.
Aber das ist Absicht.
Wie sollte man sonst die OPs 1 ... 3 in die Karte einzeichnen?

Und "wa" schon gar nicht. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das es in Wüsten nur ohne Vegetation gibt ist auch ein Irrtum, denn dort gibt es durchaus spärliche Flora
> (Oasen schon mal gehört?).


Ich hab 8 Jahre vor der Karte von Afrika und dem Mittelmeer gesessen in der 2. Reihe in der Schule.
Da waren so ein paar grüne Flecken drin (Nil, Adiri oder Kufra).



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ob er nicht doch mit den Augen nach oben schielt ... es ist von hinten nun wirklich schwer zu erkennen.


Der Hut steht ziemlich gerade und hat einen breiten Rand, da sieht er nicht viel.


----------



## waynetrain (3. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber er ist weder in der Wüste (besteht hauptsächlich aus Steinen und Sand *ohne *Vegetation)



Die größte Wüste der Erde besteht schon mal aus Eis und Schnee.

Wüste Gobi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mojave Wüste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Miss Uhura sitzt am falschen Platz, wenn sie das sein soll im Vordergrund und der Ohrstöpsel feht auch.



Das ist doch niemals Uhura oO

edit: ich habe überlegt, ob Uhura jemals was anderes als Rot getragen hat. Hat sie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AyC (3. Februar 2022)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Naja Prodegy ist für mich Content Müll für'n Kinder-Kanal
> 
> Picard ist eigen.. hat seine Momente aber vieles läuft auch hier falsch.
> 
> Und Discovery ist n Thema für sich.



Von Prodegy habe ich bisher nie was gehört.

Picard geht langsam los, auf seinem Weinberg, aber zum Ende hin fand ich es deutlich besser.

Discovery hat seine guten und schlechten Momente, die Qualität ist grundsätzlich erstmal sehr gut, aber mir passen leider einige Dinge auch nicht. Das macht das Ganze etwas unangenehm zu schauen.

Eine Serie ohne großen Handlungstrang, also eher Einzelfolgen, passt aber zu Star Trek schon sehr gut und ich bin gespannt, was sie daraus machen. Ich habe z.B. sehr gerne "The Orville" geschaut, auch wenn es einen anderen Humor bedient.


----------



## Ganjafield (3. Februar 2022)

TOS ist meiner Meinung die schlechteste Star Trek Serie. 
Als die Serie damals raus kam war es sicherlich bahnbrechend.
Wenn ich bei der neuen Serie lese das es keine zusammenhängende Storys gibt bin ich schon mal nicht so begeistert. Dazu exklusiv auf einem weiteren Streamingdienst der den Markt weiter zersplittert. Irgendwann wird es mir zu blöd und teuer auch wenn Star Trek drauf steht. Da holen sich Viele  wieder ein Abo bei einem Filehoster. Und dann wird in der Filmindustrie wieder rum geheult Wieviele illegal schauen.
Hoffentlich wird es wieder erwarten gut und hoffentlich kommt es auf Netflix, Amazon oder Disney.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Februar 2022)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei der neuen Serie lese das es keine zusammenhängende Storys gibt bin ich schon mal nicht so begeistert.


Das hat Jahrzehnte funktioniert, nicht nur bei StarTrek sonder auch bei unzähligen anderen Serien, ich verstehe nicht warum man heutzutage alles auf eine ganze Staffel strecken will, dass ist für mich ein schlechter versuch die Leute in einen laaaangen nervigen Cliffhanger zu zwingen sodass sie bei der Stange bleiben sollen.


Ganjafield schrieb:


> TOS ist meiner Meinung die schlechteste Star Trek Serie.


Da gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen, sie ist heute nicht so populär beim jüngeren Publikum weil die Serie den Zeitgeist von damals stärker beachtet hat.
Was die schlechteste StarTrek Serie ist kommt auf den Menschen an, ich für meinen Teil kann mit den neuesten drei Filmen nichts anfangen, mag aber alle Serien sehr gerne, selbst DS9 die viele als zu düster empfinden.


----------



## AyC (3. Februar 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Das hat Jahrzehnte funktioniert, nicht nur bei StarTrek sonder auch bei unzähligen anderen Serien, ich verstehe nicht warum man heutzutage alles auf eine ganze Staffel strecken will, dass ist für mich ein schlechter versuch die Leute in einen laaaangen nervigen Cliffhanger zu zwingen sodass sie bei der Stange bleiben sollen.



Vor allem kann es ja auch ein "Ziel" geben und trotzdem  erlebt man verschiedene Ereignisse auf seiner Reise. Ob man diese dann krankhaft miteinander verbinden muss? Außerdem macht es das viel einfacher für die Schreiber. The Orville ist das beste Beispiel dafür. Es gibt auch mal eine schlechtere Folge, dass hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf die anderen Folgen.


----------



## Ganjafield (3. Februar 2022)

AyC schrieb:


> The Orville ist das beste Beispiel dafür. Es gibt auch mal eine schlechtere Folge, dass hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf die anderen Folgen.


The Orville hat allerdings viele zusammenhängende Themen und es steht nicht jede Folge nur für sich.


----------



## AyC (3. Februar 2022)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> The Orville hat allerdings viele zusammenhängende Themen und es steht nicht jede Folge nur für sich.



Dann haben die alten Star Trek Serien aber auch zusammenhängende Themen. Sie fliegen zusammen um neue Welten zu erkunden. Die Crew bleibt gleich und natürlich entwickeln sich auch die Charaktere weiter. Bei the Orville weiß man aber fast nie, wo sie in der nächsten Folge sein werden. Dazu sind die Szenarien schon sehr häufig komplett anders. Du muss aucht nicht Folge 4 schauen um mit Folge 8 Spaß zu haben.


----------



## harridk (3. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Miss Uhura sitzt am falschen Platz, wenn sie das sein soll im Vordergrund und der Ohrstöpsel feht auch.



Das ist nicht Uhura sonder Nummer 1.
Uhura kam erst mit Cpt Kirk auf die Enterprise


----------



## Marlock (3. Februar 2022)

Fand Einzel Storys immer etwas besser. Auch die alten Star Trek Serien hatten mal Story arks die 3 Episoden lang waren. Wie als die Voyager am fliehen war und die Realität sich ständig ins schlechtere änderte.
Ich bevorzuge das.  TNG suchte nach neue Zivilisationen und Kulturen, Voyager wollte einen weg nach Hause finden waren die haupt Themen im Hintergrund neben den Einzelnen Storys


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2022)

waynetrain schrieb:


> Die größte Wüste der Erde besteht schon mal aus Eis und Schnee.
> 
> Wüste Gobi:
> 
> ...


Wo ist da jetzt des Schnee?

Das braune, das grüne oder das blaue?


----------



## Schori (3. Februar 2022)

Kann nur schlechter wie Lower Decks werden.


----------



## Bluebird (3. Februar 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Das hat Jahrzehnte funktioniert, nicht nur bei StarTrek sonder auch bei unzähligen anderen Serien, ich verstehe nicht warum man heutzutage alles auf eine ganze Staffel strecken will, dass ist für mich ein schlechter versuch die Leute in einen laaaangen nervigen Cliffhanger zu zwingen sodass sie bei der Stange bleiben sollen.


ja das hat funktioniert da gebe ich dir recht , aber damals wo das noch funktioniert hat war die Netto Spielzeit einer Folge 50 oder wenigstens 45 min , wenn die versuchen das in knapp 40 Minuten zu quetschen wie bei Enterprise wird das nicht hin hauen ...

Alles in allem kann das nur funktionieren wenn die endlich wieder Back to the Roots gehen und alles was in Discovery vorkam geflissentlich und konsequent ignorieren !
Fan Service für die alten Trek Fans und die Kiste läuft , alles andere inkl. wir sind so Diverse und Frauen Power for the win wird gegen die Wand fahren , ich guck doch nicht TV um mich Framen und Manipulieren zu lassen , denn scheiss hab ich in der Realen Welt zu Hauf !


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Februar 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt des Schnee?
> 
> Das braune, das grüne oder das blaue?


Er meint die Eiswüste Antarktis.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2022)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Er meint die Eiswüste Antarktis.


Wie Schnee aussieht, weiß ich, der liegt bei mir im Garten.
Deshalb war ich so verdutzt.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2022)

Bei Paramount+ bin ich leider raus.


----------

